# Ford 1900 - Ignition Problem



## Train (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry if some of you have read this on another forum, but I'm still searching for answers.

I have a 1900 Ford that won't make a sound when you turn the key. We used it to rototill the garden, parked it and now it won't start. It did sit out in the rain but that's nothing new for it. Here's what we've done so far.

Made sure the battery was fully charged.
Tested for voltage to the ignition switch - good.
Tested the ignition switch for continuity from the hot terminal to the safety switch terminal with key turned to start - good. ***
Tested for continuity from the safety switch terminal to the safety switch - good.
Tested the continuity of the safety switch - good.

Tested voltage at the safety switch with the key turned to start - nothing.
Also, when held in the glow plug position, the indicator doesn't seem to heat up.

I'm thinking the switch must be bad but *** seems to say otherwise.

EDIT: Okay, so I pulled the starter and did a bench test. It all went okay so I installed it again, cleaned all the contacts, made sure the battery was fully charged. Turned the key..... silence. Tried jumping from the battery to the start solenoid, and it started. Even went with the fantasy of using it for an hour before shutting it off, hoping it would start with the key. I did say fantasy.

So the starter assembly is good, and all the continuity tests and voltage tests are good, keeping in mind what Soundguy said about voltage meters. Still, turning the key does absolutely nothing. When the key is in the 'on' position, the indicator light sometimes does not come on right away, and when it is on, the intensity of the light 'sometimes' fluctuates a bit. The other thing is when the key is held in the pre start position, the glow plug indicator remains cold, so I'm assuming the glow plugs aren't getting any power either. I'm still thinking switch, but is there anything else that I could be missing? Any other relays or something? What about the voltage regulator? Would that have anything to do with starting?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You have voltage *to* the ignition switch.

You have no voltage *from* the ignition switch. No voltage to safety switch/starter solenoid. No voltage to the glow plugs. 

You know that the starter is good. Solenoid is good. And the safety switch checked out. And hopefully the glow plugs are OK.

I understand your confusion with the *** case, but when you apply power to the start circuit, the continuity to the safety switch is obviously gone, or the starter solenoid would kick in. 

I would replace the ignition switch. Try to get the exact replacement if possible. These universal switches drive guys bananas trying to guess which wire goes where. No instructions with universal switches.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how you got continuity across the keyswitch from the hot terminal to the safety switch terminal with the switch in the start position, in view of the fact that you can't get voltage across the same terminals. 

Possibly a "ground loop" measurement?? In the "start" position, the switch provides power to the glow plugs to keep them hot, and to the "on" position to power other functions while cranking. Very interesting..

The solenoid coil is grounded on the low side (thru the case), and connected to the safety switch on the other. Bulbs on the instrument panel are grounded on the low side and connected to the switch on the high side. Glow plugs are grounded on the low side and connected to the switch start position on the other side. Could you possibly be getting the circuit through one or more of these items?? There would be a low resistance reading in such a case??

Too complicated for me!! 

Try removing BOTH the hot wire and the safety switch wire from the keyswitch and check for continuity between terminals with the key in the start position.


----------



## Train (Jul 4, 2013)

Well it sounds like you know more than me. The issue of no voltage when there was continuity has me stumped to. Anyway, I ordered a new switch from the dealership so we'll see what happens then.


----------

